
Mastering the Art of APIs – Part 1 - fogus
http://thinkvitamin.com/dev/mastering-the-art-of-apis-part-1/
======
MicahWedemeyer
Note: This article is about consuming APIs, not necessarily creating your own
for consumption.

~~~
mahipal
Does anyone have any good articles/thoughts on creating APIs?

~~~
shib71
<http://chaos.troll.no/~shausman/api-design/api-design.pdf>

------
SteveMorin
Does anyone have experience with Beanstalk or has done a comparison VS
rabbitMQ or other queuing technologies?

